# Poison from ammonia or stress?



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

I am currently doing an unwanted fish in cycle. ( suprise my aunt gave my dad a goldfish in response to a joke!) so that basically means I'll be taking care of it. Last night I put the goldfish in the tank and after a couple minutes it swam to the bottom and stopped moving. Even being after being pushed with the net it wouldn't move. After taking it out it perked up after a while of being in a smaller tank it perked up. I tried again today after changing the water. This fish blatantly refused to go into the net so I had to chase him. I put him in and he immediately swam to the bottom and stoppe moving. I put him back in the isolation and he's currently recovering from that. I'll post a picture below. Ammonia or stress? Anyone with goldfish?


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

please take a few minutes to answer a few questions for me.

size tank?

type of filter?

how long has tank been set up for?

what are your water parameters?
ammonia-
nitrite-
nitrate-
ph-
temperature-

are there any other fish in the tank?

how large is the goldfish,and what type?

what do you feed your goldfish?how much and when?

what is your lighting schedule?
this will help people on the forum understand what is going on in your tank.


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

Size: 10 gallon 
Tank setup: 3 days. (Supposed to be fish in cycle.)
Ammonia- unknown
Nitrate-.5 
Nitrate- 0
There is no other fish. The fish is a butterfly fantail goldfish and its about 2 inches. There is no tank light it is lit with light in the room.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm not a goldfish person , but I'm pretty sure that a 10 gallon is too small as a longterm home for him. Shortterm, we would need a # for your ammonia reading to advise. Be sure to test often and be ready to change water when your readings exceed 1.0 for ammonia, 0.5 for nitrite, and 40 for nitrate.
Good luck!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

if your nitrite is .5 after a water change,i am a bit concerned.are you performing the test correctly?
the 10 gallons will have to be upgraded soon. until then,i recommend 50%-75% water changes every 3-4 days with light feedings.
what type of testing kit are you using?drops or strips and brand name.
what kind of filter do you have?
what kind of water conditioner are you using?
as far as the fishes behavior,i think that it stress related.fish often exhibit this sort of behavior when moved to new surroundings.moving them back and forth from different tanks only exacerbates this.
i suggest that you get a liquid ammonia test kit,along with one for ph.
fish-in cycling can be dangerous.you will want to keep an eye on the ammonia concentration in the water,as well as the other values.
i recommend that you keep the tank bare bottom for now.this will make the upkeep easier.gravel is not a good substrate for goldfish.fecal matter and uneaten food can get stuck in the voids between the gravel and deteriorate causing poor water quality.leaving the door open for disease.
when you are ready to upgrade,consult with goldfish keepers on this forum. they will give you suggestions as to what type of tank,filter and other equipment are recommended for your new fish.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

10 gallons is to small for even 1 fancy goldfish. They really need at least 20 gallons.
A general rule of thumb for fancies is 20 for the first and 10 extra gallons for every added goldfish.
So for example, 1 goldfish- 20 gallons, 2 goldfish-30 gallons, 3 goldfish- 40 gallon
Also touching on Sandybottoms questions, the type of filter is important, fancy goldfish need a low flow filter as they have a hard time swimming, also just for futer reference as well, fancies need silk plants since their tails are so long and they can easily get torn. 
Is your tank heated or room temp?


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks, I've been looking for a tank to upgrade to. (AKA raiding the consignment shops to see if they have tanks. I saw a 30 gal) I think I've regained control of the cycle as the goldfish hasn't had any further problems after I made sure to change some the water daily and switched the filter cartridges from a cycled tank. As soon as I can find another larger tank I'll upgrade.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's good news 
I wish you really good luck with your goldfish, there awesome fish to have


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

30 gal is a great size. That was my first decent sized tank. Be careful! You'll want bigger... and bigger... and bigger...
Good luck with your fish!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

BettaNubRandyLove said:


> Thanks, I've been looking for a tank to upgrade to. (AKA raiding the consignment shops to see if they have tanks. I saw a 30 gal) I think I've regained control of the cycle as the goldfish hasn't had any further problems after I made sure to change some the water daily and switched the filter cartridges from a cycled tank. As soon as I can find another larger tank I'll upgrade.


petco $1/gallon sale is coming up in a few weeks.if you can swing it i recommend a 40 gallon breeder tank.then your fish can get a friend.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

sorry to get a little off topic but Sandybottom do you know if they sell as low as 5 gallons?


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

I need to find out when it is.. I've been waiting for that sale. I'll have to knab a tank for my goldie... and then maybe for some new fish too.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

the sale is for 10 to 55 gallon tanks. i believe the sale is in the beginning of april.


----------

